# Are crochet baby blankets safe for baby fingers?



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

Hubby has a family member who is expecting a baby. She and her hubby see me crocheting and knitting for others all the time BUT others are easy to do projects for. This young couple are not. Mom is very picky about the color (very modern not baby at all) rectangles, squares. Mom does not even put up Christmas deco's Their house is spotless. Nobody gets a bite of sugar to eat etc. I tried before to make an afghan for their son but what mom picked turned out to be way to much for my time and skill level. I finally told them I am just not going to get that one done. I even carefully bought the yarn in her special colors. $$$! Now they are expecting their second child. There is no way I am going to get out of making a blanket of some kind (in her colors and shapes of course ) First thing - are crochet baby blankets safe for baby fingers? Second I don't want to spend a lot of time and money on this. She may not like it, She may not use it, and she doesn't really need it. I have to keep the family peace and do something this time. This is hubby's family. My daughter loves and needs everything I make for grand daughter. Totally different story. I would make for kind friends and my granddaughter all day long but I gotta do this! Help!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Depends on the type of crochet blanket. Ones with holes, just as in a knitted blanket, aren't the best for babies. They can get fingers caught in the holes. 

That said, I made a ripple baby blanket for my oldest DD. I also made a straight double crochet one for her. Sadly, the ripple one got lost in a move. She still has the straight double crochet one. She will be 29 next month.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

How about something less labor intensive than a blanket? I recently made some adorable baby hats that are very modern from a booklet by Leisure Arts, Warm Hats for Wee Noggins. they are trendy, stylish and adorable. I've seen this booklet at JoAnns and Hobby Lobby so it shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> How about something less labor intensive than a blanket? I recently made some adorable baby hats that are very modern from a booklet by Leisure Arts, Warm Hats for Wee Noggins. they are trendy, stylish and adorable. I've seen this booklet at JoAnns and Hobby Lobby so it shouldn't be hard to find.


Good idea! I had not thought of that. I guess while I was at it I could make one for the 3 year old boy also. I'm thinking - thanks


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

A solid single crochet - maybe even a ripple one - should be more holeless than other stitches.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=crochet&pa=ripple%2Bone-piece&pc=babyblanket&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&photo=yes&availability=free

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=crochet&availability=free&pa=%2Bone-piece%2Breversible&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&pc=babyblanket


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am making an entrelac crochet baby blanket. No holes. Really easy. Found it on YouTube.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A solid single crochet - maybe even a ripple one - should be more holeless than other stitches.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=crochet&pa=ripple%2Bone-piece&pc=babyblanket&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&photo=yes&availability=free
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=crochet&availability=free&pa=%2Bone-piece%2Breversible&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&pc=babyblanket


Thank you my good friend Jessica Jean. A computer hug to you.


----------



## ka_avery (Jan 20, 2014)

My mom crocheted a blanket for my daughter when she was born. It was a threes strand single crochet tri color blanket with a I think a p hook. My daughter still has that blanket and she is almost 38. I have made several like it with the same hook or a larger size for a looser feel.


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

Lovely blanket.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't see there is much difference between crochet and a lace knitted blanket.Go for it as you say all your hard work won't be to your DIL any how. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I can't see there is much difference between crochet and a lace knitted blanket.Go for it as you say all your hard work won't be to your DIL any how. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 you got it- DIL. I made my old family recipe for special cookies when we went over for a small visit at Christmas. The cookies were perfect. The 3 year old was not allowed to have any and hubby's son took the cookies and gave them to his office staff. They are never unpleasant with us. The problem is feeling you should do something thoughtful and respectful like special cookies and then having grandson told he can't have any or offering to make grandson an afghan and then having it turn into a project that would take me three lifetimes to complete. Hubby said you seem stressed about this. He got that right.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> I am making an entrelac crochet baby blanket. No holes. Really easy. Found it on YouTube.


This looks more like Tunisian to me... and not an entrelac one...

A "regular" crochet blanket - with dc - isn't safe for baby fingers.
Why not make a hat or something like that instead?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

My daughter and I just had this very discussion last night as we discussed a blanket I am getting ready to start for her sister in law. She happens to like the lacy blankets and we looked at several. The pattern she finally settled on tho was a Nicky Epstein design and is a solid, no holes, not lacy blanket.

I have crocheted lacy blankets for many babies without any incidents. It is really getting kind of ridiculous about the so-called safety issues. I'm beginning to wonder if some of the parents just don't watch their children and don't want to.

I have yet to know of or hear about any baby losing any fingers in their blankets!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

black kitty said:


> you got it- DIL. I made my old family recipe for special cookies when we went over for a small visit at Christmas. The cookies were perfect. The 3 year old was not allowed to have any and hubby's son took the cookies and gave them to his office staff. They are never unpleasant with us. The problem is feeling you should do something thoughtful and respectful like special cookies and then having grandson told he can't have any or offering to make grandson an afghan and then having it turn into a project that would take me three lifetimes to complete. Hubby said you seem stressed about this. He got that right.


Life is too short to stress about knitting! When I make something for someone, I make what I want with the yarn I want and if they don't like it ... tough ... they can give it away. The only exception is that I do let my daughter choose sometimes ... but if she chooses something I don't want to do, I don't do it.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

My neighbour is a very tight knitter,But just the opposite with crochet,she made a blanket fo a friend,and I was surprised,how open the stitches were,It was a large Granny square,As it was for a young 17 teen old mother,I was a little concerned.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

A crocheted blanket made with a dense pattern with a simple edging - crab stitch is my preference - can be warmer than a knitted blanket and make great play mats.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

If it were me I would pick out several patterns that I was comfortable knitting or crocheting, afghans, hats, sweaters, etc. I would then tell Mom I would very much like to make something for her baby but would like her to choose which pattern and color she prefers. If none are to her liking I would just tell her that I am sorry she doesn't like any and tell her that she may be better off without a handmade gift from me. After the baby is born I would get a GC from Babies R Us. Mom could then get what she wants.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> This looks more like Tunisian to me... and not an entrelac one...
> 
> A "regular" crochet blanket - with dc - isn't safe for baby fingers.
> Why not make a hat or something like that instead?


If you search " entrelac crochet" this comes up. I think there is also a tutorial thats " Tunisian entrelac crochet". They look the same to me. I am using a regular crochet hook not an afghan hook since only 7 stitches on hook at one time.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I like the idea of making some hats but that being said if you do want to make a blanket you might pick out several different blanket patterns that you enjoy making and let her pick through them" explain too her that these are patterns you are comfortable with and you want it to be something she will enjoy. period. lols


black kitty said:


> Hubby has a family member who is expecting a baby. She and her hubby see me crocheting and knitting for others all the time BUT others are easy to do projects for. This young couple are not. Mom is very picky about the color (very modern not baby at all) rectangles, squares. Mom does not even put up Christmas deco's Their house is spotless. Nobody gets a bite of sugar to eat etc. I tried before to make an afghan for their son but what mom picked turned out to be way to much for my time and skill level. I finally told them I am just not going to get that one done. I even carefully bought the yarn in her special colors. $$$! Now they are expecting their second child. There is no way I am going to get out of making a blanket of some kind (in her colors and shapes of course ) First thing - are crochet baby blankets safe for baby fingers? Second I don't want to spend a lot of time and money on this. She may not like it, She may not use it, and she doesn't really need it. I have to keep the family peace and do something this time. This is hubby's family. My daughter loves and needs everything I make for grand daughter. Totally different story. I would make for kind friends and my granddaughter all day long but I gotta do this! Help!


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Oh, my goodness! What a bunch of crap! The first thing I ever completed by crocheting was a granny square afghan for my unborn son! He is going on 42 years and still has all his fingers! My mother, long gone, crocheted for all my kids, and so did her mother before her, and so on! I treasured anything that someone thought enough of us to take the time to crochet or knit! I still do...although I seem to be the only one in my family doing it anymore! Some folks need a kick in the pants! Sounds terribly spoiled to me!


----------



## GinnyG51 (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow, love that design! :thumbup:


----------



## GinnyG51 (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow, love that design! (that is the entrelac one) :thumbup:


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> My daughter and I just had this very discussion last night as we discussed a blanket I am getting ready to start for her sister in law. She happens to like the lacy blankets and we looked at several. The pattern she finally settled on tho was a Nicky Epstein design and is a solid, no holes, not lacy blanket.
> 
> I have crocheted lacy blankets for many babies without any incidents. It is really getting kind of ridiculous about the so-called safety issues. I'm beginning to wonder if some of the parents just don't watch their children and don't want to.
> I have yet to know of or hear about any baby losing any fingers in their blankets!


Hear, Hear! None of my 3 kids lost fingers, or even had injuries with all their lacy finery! Still have 3 grandkids, no problems with their fingers, either, and one of them has Down Syndrome...


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> I am making an entrelac crochet baby blanket. No holes. Really easy. Found it on YouTube.


I notice that some of the stitches are going different directions, which is more like how knitting entrelac is done.

If the parents-to-be are fussy, my suggestion is to make them something other than a baby blanket. Stressing yourself doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

How rude and immature of your DIL. That is so sad for you.
I too have never heard of any mishaps re baby fingers and knit/crochet holes. My fav easy pattern is granny squares. I get more involved when the item is for a family I'm close to and know will appreciate. (SHHH that's a secret)


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

You could always give your regrets that you don't have the skill level required to do what is being asked of you. I've done so before with a smile and the relationship was undamaged. -- but I know it doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> This looks more like Tunisian to me... and not an entrelac one...
> 
> A "regular" crochet blanket - with dc - isn't safe for baby fingers.
> Why not make a hat or something like that instead?


HandyFamily, it is Tunisian entrelac.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I personally think that you should only hand fashion gifts from the heart, and give to those who would really appreciate your work. It sounds like you don't want to do this as it is a chore rather than a pleasure. I think a hat or sweater would be a better choice. I also have heard that blankets knitted or crochet with lacy holes are a danger to baby's fingers. Good luck keeping the peace.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> If you search " entrelac crochet" this comes up. I think there is also a tutorial thats " Tunisian entrelac crochet". They look the same to me. I am using a regular crochet hook not an afghan hook since only 7 stitches on hook at one time.


I might be wrong - but the way I see it, the threads go the same way for all the squares, not one way on one of the square rows and the other - for the next...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

gmarie said:


> HandyFamily, it is Tunisian entrelac.


Are you sure? If it is, my eyesight must be worst than I thought it was...

PP
Here's what I mean - these are probably just closer shoots, I might be mis-seeing it ...


----------



## Ms.N (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi bubba24, 
What video did you watch to crochet the entrance blanket was it with Elizabeth 
Ham?
Msn


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I think I have the solution for you. I made a few baby fleece blankets with crochet edgings. There are so many wonderful baby prints available, or you could do a solid color since she is so persnickety and use a contrast color yarn for the edging. Just cut the fleece to be 36" x 36". Use an ice pick to make the holes evenly around the edge of the blanket. Then pick a nice crochet edging that you like. They look so nice, are so soft and take hardly any time at all to make. Also, no holes to worry about. I have a booklet that shows different edgings for these blankets. There are also those fleece blankets with the cut strips on the edge that you tie. I don't like them as well as the ones with the crochet edging, but they would be faster to make.


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Excellent! What a great idea!


Evie RM said:


> I think I have the solution for you. I made a few baby fleece blankets with crochet edgings. There are so many wonderful baby prints available, or you could do a solid color since she is so persnickety and use a contrast color yarn for the edging. Just cut the fleece to be 36" x 36". Use an ice pick to make the holes evenly around the edge of the blanket. Then pick a nice crochet edging that you like. They look so nice, are so soft and take hardly any time at all to make. Also, no holes to worry about. I have a booklet that shows different edgings for these blankets. There are also those fleece blankets with the cut strips on the edge that you tie. I don't like them as well as the ones with the crochet edging, but they would be faster to make.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I wouldn't spend that much time and money on someone who wants to dictate what you gift her. This is a gift,she's not paying for it so do something small.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Just because I personally (or you individually) haven't ever had a child lose a finger or toe from a loose thread being twisted around it for too long, does NOT mean it hasn't happened. Just as the fact we have all survived a childhood of being driven around in a car without either seat-belts or safe child-seats doesn't mean that we should continue driving untethered. Inquire of emergency room staff if _they_ have ever heard of an infant losing a finger or toe to tangling in lacy duds or to just a loose thread in the toe of a onesie. I first heard of this when my son began wearing onesies - some 40 years ago. It was front-page news that these new clothes might have loose threads in the enclosed toes and that some babies had lost toes to those loose threads. I immediately inspected the toes of the ones I had and trimmed all threads short. The point is that _some_ infants have indeed lost digits. Isn't safe better than sorry?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> This looks more like Tunisian to me... and not an entrelac one...


Look at these videos and see how Tunisian Entrelac is done.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh, my goodness! What a bunch of crap!

agree ...I raised 4 kids and helped with 3 grandkids...and made them all crocheted blankets and clothes and toys...and not a single one of them got fingers or toes caught in them..oldest is 45 and youngest is 13 (grandson) now working on great grandkids....the secret is to watch the little ones a little closer....


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

When knitting entrelac, the sections/rows are definitely going in a different direction.

With regular crochet, entrelac seems to wind up with all the sections looking the same.

With Tunisian crochet, the same as regular - unless you know the trick for doing the sections in the different way (ARNie has a pattern for that but hasn't been able to merchandise due to health issues).

The blanket I see at the beginning of this thread shows some the same, some different in the same row/section. Makes no difference to the recipient, that's for sure.

I'm curious, however, to know how the crocheter did her design.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

another good


Evie RM said:


> I think I have the solution for you. I made a few baby fleece blankets with crochet edgings. There are so many wonderful baby prints available, or you could do a solid color since she is so persnickety and use a contrast color yarn for the edging. Just cut the fleece to be 36" x 36". Use an ice pick to make the holes evenly around the edge of the blanket. Then pick a nice crochet edging that you like. They look so nice, are so soft and take hardly any time at all to make. Also, no holes to worry about. I have a booklet that shows different edgings for these blankets. There are also those fleece blankets with the cut strips on the edge that you tie. I don't like them as well as the ones with the crochet edging, but they would be faster to make.


 Great idea! There are several young women in my church group who are also very pregnant. This group of women love to have big baby shower parties to which everyone is invited. I really want to do something for several of them. I have been thinking about the time involved to do that. This may be one way to do that.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

littleladybug said:


> Oh, my goodness! What a bunch of crap! The first thing I ever completed by crocheting was a granny square afghan for my unborn son! He is going on 42 years and still has all his fingers! My mother, long gone, crocheted for all my kids, and so did her mother before her, and so on! I treasured anything that someone thought enough of us to take the time to crochet or knit! I still do...although I seem to be the only one in my family doing it anymore! Some folks need a kick in the pants! Sounds terribly spoiled to me!


I want to be just like you when I grow up! Great attitude. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> When knitting entrelac, the sections/rows are definitely going in a different direction.
> 
> With regular crochet, entrelac seems to wind up with all the sections looking the same.
> 
> ...


ARNie's Tunisian Crochet isn't done with Tunisian Simple Stitch but with Tunisian *Knit* Stitch. Therefore it doesn't look at all like the one shown in the videos I referenced before, which are in TSS (aka Afghan Stitch).


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just because I personally (or you individually) haven't ever had a child lose a finger or toe from a loose thread being twisted around it for too long, does NOT mean it hasn't happened. Just as the fact we have all survived a childhood of being driven around in a car without either seat-belts or safe child-seats doesn't mean that we should continue driving untethered. Inquire of emergency room staff if _they_ have ever heard of an infant losing a finger or toe to tangling in lacy duds or to just a loose thread in the toe of a onesie. I first heard of this when my son began wearing onesies - some 40 years ago. It was front-page news that these new clothes might have loose threads in the enclosed toes and that some babies had lost toes to those loose threads. I immediately inspected the toes of the ones I had and trimmed all threads short. The point is that _some_ infants have indeed lost digits. Isn't safe better than sorry?


My thinking also. I would hate to be responsible for causing harm in some way. Mom probably has heard or read of this. I would like my gift to be as acceptable as possible. I have gifts to make for other less picky young women. I want to do right by them too.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

black kitty said:


> Hubby has a family member who is expecting a baby.....I tried before to make an afghan for their son but what mom picked turned out to be way to much for my time and skill level..... There is no way I am going to get out of making a blanket of some kind (in her colors and shapes of course ).....I don't want to spend a lot of time and money on this. She may not like it, She may not use it, and she doesn't really need it. I have to keep the family peace and do something this time. This is hubby's family.....I gotta do this! Help!


Does it have to be a blanket? Do you knit? I have given sets of 3 or 5 knitted, different coloured baby wash cloths, all done in the same stitch pattern (my favourite is basket weave).

You could crochet baby wash cloths, be sure to use nice soft cotton. Nicely presented, they make a lovely, inexpensive handmade gift. I like to fold them in half and roll them up and put the row of 'rolls' into cellophane and tie it up with a length of each colour cotton yarn that was used in the making.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

Annelisse said:


> Does it have to be a blanket? Do you knit? I have given sets of 3 or 5 knitted, different coloured baby wash cloths, all done in the same stitch pattern (my favourite is basket weave).
> 
> You could crochet baby wash cloths, be sure to use nice soft cotton. Nicely presented, they make a lovely, inexpensive handmade gift. I like to fold them in half and roll them up and put the row of 'rolls' into cellophane and tie it up with a length of each colour cotton yarn that was used in the making.


You guys are great! I love this idea also. I said above that I have several baby gifts to make. This would be quick and easy for the many baby gifts that are coming up.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

black kitty said:


> Great idea! There are several young women in my church group who are also very pregnant. This group of women love to have big baby shower parties to which everyone is invited. I really want to do something for several of them. I have been thinking about the time involved to do that....


How much time do you have? It only takes a week to crochet a baby blanket in a treble stitch (US dc) zig zag pattern, 80 x 85cm out of 4 ply with a 3.5mm hook. They look so nice done in 2 or 3 colours/shades. I did a pink, dusty pink and off white one last year.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

Annelisse said:


> How much time do you have? It only takes a week to crochet a baby blanket in a treble stitch (US dc) zig zag pattern, 80 x 85cm out of 4 ply with a 3.5mm hook. They look so nice done in 2 or 3 colours/shades. I did a pink, dusty pink and off white one last year.


My problem is that I am VERY slow! I get distracted, I get called away from my project, I make a mistake etc. I have done many nice projects for friends and family but they don't happen quickly. That is why it is a big deal what I make and who I make it for- there is real time involved!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

black kitty said:


> My problem is that I am VERY slow! I get distracted, I get called away from my project, I make a mistake etc. I have done many nice projects for friends and family but they don't happen quickly. That is why it is a big deal what I make and who I make it for- there is real time involved!


Then, ponder this quote: 
*Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you.* 
-Carl Sandburg, poet (1878-1967)


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

What about tunisian stitch? It is very close.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Then, ponder this quote:
> *Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you.*
> -Carl Sandburg, poet (1878-1967)


I love Carl Sandburg's poems. (Child of the Romans is my favorite) That is wise council. I really appreciate all of the suggestions here for doing something simpler that will meet the requirements and be an OK gift so that I can get back to the poncho for my granddaughter and make some little things for the special young women in my church group. I also think the discussion about baby fingers and lose crochet or knit has been worth while.


----------



## teresep6 (Sep 21, 2013)

I enjoyed reading this discussion. I don't see any reason to be obligated to make crocheted or knitted items. I tell co-workers that I only make one baby blanket per family. (exception for the co-worker who had twins.) Of my 4 adult children, one never got anything knitted or crocheted for their kids, because it won't get taken care of. I refuse to knit, when I know the item will be ripped, stained, never mended and thrown out soon. Same thing for the cookies you took over to adult son's house. Don't bother again. I do understand the DIL's pickiness about colors,but that doesn't mean you have to make anything at all. A gift card is a great choice for picky people--we have one of those kind in the family, too. Good luck, and remember to enjoy life!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I couldn't find the picture of the other TC entrelac.

What I posted was just to show the direction of the stitches.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> If you search " entrelac crochet" this comes up. I think there is also a tutorial thats " Tunisian entrelac crochet". They look the same to me. I am using a regular crochet hook not an afghan hook since only 7 stitches on hook at one time.[/q]
> 
> There are pretty detailed instructions on YouTube by 'BeThintx1" over about 20 separate videos.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd just do a little cardigan in a modern pattern. I wouldn't do it in pale blue, pink or white either but in something more trendy.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I've made dozens of crocheted baby blankets, in various designs (granny squares, and a pretty "shell" design). Sold by my favourite animal charity as fund raisers. Nobody has ever raised any question about baby fingers getting caught in holes.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

mgrsis01 said:


> Bubba24 said:
> 
> 
> > If you search " entrelac crochet" this comes up. I think there is also a tutorial thats " Tunisian entrelac crochet". They look the same to me. I am using a regular crochet hook not an afghan hook since only 7 stitches on hook at one time.[/q]
> ...


----------



## Ms.N (Sep 20, 2012)

I like the way she teaches it is easy to understand
Msn


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Then, ponder this quote:
> *Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you.*
> -Carl Sandburg, poet (1878-1967)


I love this. I could never put it into such beautiful words... but this is what I believe. Thank you Jessica Jean!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just because I personally (or you individually) haven't ever had a child lose a finger or toe from a loose thread being twisted around it for too long, does NOT mean it hasn't happened. Just as the fact we have all survived a childhood of being driven around in a car without either seat-belts or safe child-seats doesn't mean that we should continue driving untethered. Inquire of emergency room staff if _they_ have ever heard of an infant losing a finger or toe to tangling in lacy duds or to just a loose thread in the toe of a onesie. I first heard of this when my son began wearing onesies - some 40 years ago. It was front-page news that these new clothes might have loose threads in the enclosed toes and that some babies had lost toes to those loose threads. I immediately inspected the toes of the ones I had and trimmed all threads short. The point is that _some_ infants have indeed lost digits. Isn't safe better than sorry?


There was a thread here... last year I think - or maybe '12, I'm not sure - one of our members told how she helped her neighbours take their baby daughter to have her finger amputated. She didn't make the blanket - or, in this case, cocoon - she only helped them to the hospital and warned us.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Look at these videos and see how Tunisian Entrelac is done.


Oh, I know how it's made - just this one didn't look right to me - but than again, I might not have seen it well enough. Alas - age doesn't ever forget to take it's price...


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I have heard of some babies (one or two) getting their fingers stuck in lacy patterns. Personally, I've been making baby outfits for years and they've had lacy patterns and open stitches and I've never had a problem. I personally think today's generation is getting hyper cautious. Parents need to look after their children and not just put them in "plastic bubbles" to keep safe. That's just MHO


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

alucalind said:


> I have heard of some babies (one or two) getting their fingers stuck in lacy patterns. Personally, I've been making baby outfits for years and they've had lacy patterns and open stitches and I've never had a problem. I personally think today's generation is getting hyper cautious. Parents need to look after their children and not just put them in "plastic bubbles" to keep safe. That's just MHO


I agree with you! You just cannot protect your children from EVERYTHING. I'm quite certain that any mishap you could possibly imagine and some that you can't imagine has happened to at least one child/person.

No amount of product safety is going replace parents properly supervising their children.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

my daughter was an over protective mother...loved her children dearly....but she couldn't stop death...her son at the age of 13 fell over dead...a condition he was born with that was never found with his heart....I Raised 4 children..and my secret was if I didn't hear them ..I went right away and checked on them...and never left them out of my sight for more than 10 minutes...those little buggers are fast...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I agree with you! You just cannot protect your children from EVERYTHING. I'm quite certain that any mishap you could possibly imagine and some that you can't imagine has happened to at least one child/person.
> 
> No amount of product safety is going replace parents properly supervising their children.


Parents do sleep - and usually the same time as children do. Covered with their blankets.
If we know that something is potentially dangerous - even in rare occasions - and there is no practical / unavoidable need for doing it / using it, except for the "it's pretty", we simply don't do / use it - it falls in the "unnecessary risk" folder.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Parents do sleep - and usually the same time as children do. Covered with their blankets.
> If we know that something is potentially dangerous - even in rare occasions - and there is no practical / unavoidable need for doing it / using it, except for the "it's pretty", we simply don't do / use it - it falls in the "unnecessary risk" folder.


That's where that good parenting and good judgment come in. Both my daughter and I have used the pretty blankets for our children ... BUT certainly not in their crib at night. The pretty blankets were used when we took them out.

In fact, it was recommended by our doctors that no blankets were used in the crib. Babies won't stay covered up, we just dressed them appropriately for nighttime.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I think I have the solution for you. I made a few baby fleece blankets with crochet edgings. There are so many wonderful baby prints available, or you could do a solid color since she is so persnickety and use a contrast color yarn for the edging. Just cut the fleece to be 36" x 36". Use an ice pick to make the holes evenly around the edge of the blanket. Then pick a nice crochet edging that you like. They look so nice, are so soft and take hardly any time at all to make. Also, no holes to worry about. I have a booklet that shows different edgings for these blankets. There are also those fleece blankets with the cut strips on the edge that you tie. I don't like them as well as the ones with the crochet edging, but they would be faster to make.


 I just found fleece baby blankets- two 30" X 30" blankets in a package for $6.00 at Big Lots. I bought one pkg for a boy and one pkg for a girl. I will use these for crochet edge blankets for my church friends. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

HI peachy ) I agree with you. Knitting, crocheting, sewing or ANYTHING done with love is a TREASURE. as for the 'safety' of baby blankets with HOLES !!! HOW ABSURD !!! Babies LOVE to touch and pull at everything and it TEACHES them so much !!!! and I agree what are the PARENTS DOING that they are NOT WATCHING their child !!!!! I will make WHAT I want for whomever and if they don't like it or want it that is THEIR CHOICE !!! of course when something is APPRECIATED I will go out of my way to please the person getting the gift !! just saying - what is WRONG with people that they cannot appreciate when someone takes their TIME and $$$ to present them with a HANDCRAFTED GIFT!!! no, I am NOT angry, just appreciate anything anyone makes for ME -



peachy51 said:


> Life is too short to stress about knitting! When I make something for someone, I make what I want with the yarn I want and if they don't like it ... tough ... they can give it away. The only exception is that I do let my daughter choose sometimes ... but if she chooses something I don't want to do, I don't do it.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Knitting by Nana said:


> HI peachy ) I agree with you. Knitting, crocheting, sewing or ANYTHING done with love is a TREASURE. as for the 'safety' of baby blankets with HOLES !!! HOW ABSURD !!! Babies LOVE to touch and pull at everything and it TEACHES them so much !!!! and I agree what are the PARENTS DOING that they are NOT WATCHING their child !!!!! I will make WHAT I want for whomever and if they don't like it or want it that is THEIR CHOICE !!! of course when something is APPRECIATED I will go out of my way to please the person getting the gift !! just saying - what is WRONG with people that they cannot appreciate when someone takes their TIME and $$$ to present them with a HANDCRAFTED GIFT!!! no, I am NOT angry, just appreciate anything anyone makes for ME -


Parents usually are doing the same thing normal people do at night - sleep.
Having a finger amputated doesn't do a lot of teaching to a baby. There was a thread some time ago - by one of our members who had to drive her neighbours to the ER to do just that - have their baby daughter finger amputated because of a crocheted cocoon. And no "handcrafted with love gift" can justify crippling a tiny baby like that - I'm sure the person who presented that gift (not the author of the thread) didn't realize the thread - just like I didn't before I read it - but if she knew it...

Having children is not the same as being condemned. Parents ARE allowed to sleep, ARE allowed to piss, ARE allowed to ... excrement, ARE allowed to take a shower, ARE allowed to read a book, watch a show, cook a meal or just rest. And, believe it or not, they actually ARE allowed to have sex without watching the precious little one while doing it, and are even allowed to have a conversation and while doing so watch the person they are talking to in the eyes - and not watch the bomb they have put in the cradle / baby carriage.

Of course, one could place a loaded gun with hard trigger by the baby and carefully watch that the trigger isn't pulled too hard - but most parents prefer rubber duckies. There is a reason why most things one can buy in a market contain the warning "Not for children under 3... contain small details (even if it actually doesn't), might cause..." and so on.

I do believe that if these blankets were handed with a note "might cause the lost of baby fingers" no parent, no matter how "watching the child" he or she considers his/herself wouldn't place the blanket within the reach of the said watched over child. There really simply is no reason to do that.

Yes, I know - there were times when there were no baby blankets, no baby phones, no baby car seats, no central heating and no anti-polio vaccines - but most people really don't want to go back to them. There was also much higher child death rate back then...


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

ya know its funny but I am almost seventy and every since I was a child there have been chrochet blankets given to babies with holes in them. now suddenly they are very dangerous I can say in my seventy years I have never seen, or heard of a baby being harmed by them. now that being said if the mother feels that way I would not make it for her. there is one on utube that is super fast made with simply on sc and two or three double chrochets in the same stitch across . can't remember what it is called but very nice and super fast. just look for easy chrochet baby blankets on utube and you will run into it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

peachy51 said:


> My daughter and I just had this very discussion last night as we discussed a blanket I am getting ready to start for her sister in law. She happens to like the lacy blankets and we looked at several. The pattern she finally settled on tho was a Nicky Epstein design and is a solid, no holes, not lacy blanket.
> 
> I have crocheted lacy blankets for many babies without any incidents. It is really getting kind of ridiculous about the so-called safety issues. I'm beginning to wonder if some of the parents just don't watch their children and don't want to.
> 
> I have yet to know of or hear about any baby losing any fingers in their blankets!


My 3 sons all had granny square blankets, all still have all their fingers and are married with kids of their own , and they have blankets made by me, no loss of fingers there either :sm02:


----------

